# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  DQ coming to Del City

## Stew

My buddy the mayor of Del City just posted this on his face books. 




> OKAY ITS OFFICIAL- DQ IS COMING TO DEL CITY. We received plans today to construct a new Dairy Queen to be located just west of the On Cue on SE 29th west of Sooner.....

----------


## TAlan CB

> My buddy the mayor of Del City just posted this on his face books. Del City is on a winning streak here lately.


My first job was at a Dairy Queen on SE44th and Sunnylane - across the street from Del City (44th being the dividing line).

----------


## Stew

Also The Garage will be opening in I think six weeks by the new Ted's (I-40 and Sooner).

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

Man!!!! You beat me to it!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Lol

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

> Also The Garage will be opening in I think six weeks by the new Ted's (I-40 and Sooner).


Oh, I hope so!!!!!

----------


## Eagles_07

Sweet cant wait to get a Blizzard. Also and this may be a dumb question but what is the The Garage?

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

> Sweet cant wait to get a Blizzard. Also and this may be a dumb question but what is the The Garage?


The Garage is a wonderful burger restaurant. It is currently located on I-240 near Western at the old Krispy Kreme Doughnuts. There are also other location's in Norman and Edmond as well. 
It would be great to have The Garage in Del City too along with DQ. I would never have to leave Del City to go out again.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Sweet cant wait to get a Blizzard. Also and this may be a dumb question but what is the The Garage?


Hal Smith burger joint. Meh.

----------


## Roger S

> Hal Smith burger joint. Meh.


About how I feel about it these days. When the one in Norman first opened I thougt it was ok but the newer locations I've been unimpressed with. I can say the same for S&B.

----------


## MWCGuy

> Sweet cant wait to get a Blizzard. Also and this may be a dumb question but what is the The Garage?


If you don't want to wait, you can always go to Moore. It's been open for a few months now.

----------


## bombermwc

I drove by there yesterday and noticed the for sale sign is still up on both that lot, and the one across the creek. May I ask how we know its official?

----------


## Stew

> I drove by there yesterday and noticed the for sale sign is still up on both that lot, and the one across the creek. May I ask how we know its official?


 Because the del city mayor said so. I assume he knows.

----------


## bombermwc

Not that is means anything, but the assessor's site still shows it as vacant unpurchased land.

----------


## Roger S

> I drove by there yesterday and noticed the for sale sign is still up on both that lot, and the one across the creek. May I ask how we know its official?


Plans revealed for new metro Dairy Queen | Oklahoma City - OKC - KOCO.com

----------


## MFracas84

Another way we know it is official is because the Mayor himself posted it on his Facebook page.

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah well the mayor also said Olive Garden was coming to the first design of the I-40/Sooner development before that got all screwed up too. I'll trust it when I see the land purchase, not social media.

----------


## Stew

> Yeah well the mayor also said Olive Garden was coming to the first design of the I-40/Sooner development before that got all screwed up too. I'll trust it when I see the land purchase, not social media.


Fair enough and point taken. Have to wait and see.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Yeah well the mayor also said Olive Garden was coming to the first design of the I-40/Sooner development before that got all screwed up too. I'll trust it when I see the land purchase, not social media.


In retrospect, that might end up having been a really good thing.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

DQ Opening on October 11th




> Grand opening set for Del City Dairy Queen
> Restaurant marks another redevelopment success for Del City
> Thursday, October 02, 2014 4:38 PM
> 
> DEL CITY, OK – An October 11th Grand Opening has been set for the new Dairy Queen at 5400 SE 29th Street in Del City.
> 
> 
> This restaurant will be the second Dairy Queen in the Oklahoma City metro, following the very successful Moore location. Like the Moore restaurant, this Dairy Queen is branded as a DQ Grill and Chill and features a full product line including food, ice cream, Orange Julius, packaged treats and ice cream cakes. David Jones, owner of both locations, has indicated that the Del City location features a number of high-end upgrades designed to create a welcoming environment for customers, including flat-screen televisions, an upgraded sound system and a large outdoor patio.
> 
> ...

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

I cant wait for it to open!!!!! But I think I might wait it out for a few weeks.  :Smile:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

That's awesome!

----------


## windowphobe

And they said Del City had no entertainment value.   :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> And they said Del City had no entertainment value.


You want entertainment? Be the first person in the drive thru. Get a large suv, a bee suit and a sh*t load of bees. Fill the car up with bees and drive over while wearing the bee suit. Order your food pull up to the drive thru food pick-up window and park the car, get out, shut the door and run like hell. It'll shut down the drive thru for hours and people will get pissed and with the Del City crowd, who knows what will happen after that.

----------


## bombermwc

Well that was random there Plutonic....had a few today? lol.

I expect parking lot to be poured this week. When I drove by last weekend, they had the forms complete and were basically ready for it. I think the building is basically done, just finishing touches, installing cooking gear, etc. So we should only be a few weeks away from opening. So note to self, avoid area for a few months.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Del City Dairy Queen to open Saturday | Oklahoma City - OKC - KOCO.com

----------


## bombermwc

There was a line of people in the rain, wrapped around the building. And the drive through wrapped around the entire lot, and on to Sooner (and that's a long line). You'd think they had just opened the first one in OK again or something. 

Definitely staying away for a few months!!!

----------


## corwin1968

My wife and I went to Korean House, just down the street, on Saturday and DQ looked open but I didn't notice any crowds.  I think it was early afternoon when we went.

----------

